# Get Broadcom BCM4331 wireless network card running in 9.1



## Alien (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello.

I need to get my Broadcom BCM4331 wireless network card running under 9.1. Can someone help me with that please? I don*'*t know exactly which package I need and what to do to get it working.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 5, 2013)

BCM4331 works using ndis(4) driver. You created a duplicated thread.

For further information, read Section 12.8.1.1 of the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2013)

> Note: The WinXP drivers mentioned above work only on FreeBSD 9.0RC3 and later, if you need to use FreeBSD 8.2 or 7.4 use the curtiebo's Win98 driver, also the drivers listed are extremelly sensitive to correct timing during installation and can brick your *BSD install, and are also very unstable and cause lots of kernel panics.



Sounds not very stable.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 5, 2013)

Alien said:
			
		

> Sounds not very stable.



I have this wireless card which I tested using FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, and can assure it works well.


----------



## aperechnev (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there any update for native support of BCM4331? Ndis works well, but linux-distributives like Ubuntu already support it out of the box. I guess we can port their solution to FreeBSD. If there is nobody who started to do it, I can start. If somebody already started, then I can help. Please, developers, let me know current state of native support of bcm4331.

All I know is that FreeBSD 10.1 does not support it with `bwi` or `bwn` drivers. BCM4331 requires 5th generation of proprietary firmare, but but `b43-fwcutter` can not extract it. So I guess all we need is to make fwcutter supporting new firmares.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 31, 2015)

Regarding current development status (if any), you would probably get better response at freebsd-wireless@ mailing list. See https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-wireless


----------



## Derek Riddle (Feb 5, 2016)

I can not find any XP 64-bit driver for my Broadcom 4331 that works -- the ones I have used give a 'returned 12' do I need a firmware file too? Please help.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 7, 2016)

Derek Riddle said:


> I can not find any XP 64-bit driver for my Broadcom 4331 that works -- the ones I have used give a 'returned 12' do I need a firmware file too? Please help.



https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005709.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005777.html


----------

